# Preferences for season passes



## AxMan (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't like the defaults Tivo gives me for season passes. I always want to keep until I delete and record new episodes only, and so on. I have to change all these settings every time I create a new season pass. How about a preferences form so I could set these up and only change them if I wanted something different from usual.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, I first asked for this (being able to set defaults for all the SP values) years ago.


----------

